# Look at this little doll!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Katara is three months old already! I just love this girl. She has such a little doll face, and she’s so stinkin’ sweet!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! Kind eyes too.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Awww! She is soooo cute! Reminds me of a doe I have right now...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a sweetheart! 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at those ears


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So adorable! Have you decided who you are keeping?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute 😊


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

awww she looks like our buck


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> So adorable! Have you decided who you are keeping?


Sticking with Yoshi and Katara - and we’ll hang on to Katara’s brother Sokka too if we don’t find a really good home for him.
What about you? Are you still sticking with your Murphy and selling the others? Your goats are soooo cute!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!! I just adore her. 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Sticking with Yoshi and Katara - and we’ll hang on to Katara’s brother Sokka too if we don’t find a really good home for him.
> What about you? Are you still sticking with your Murphy and selling the others? Your goats are soooo cute!


Thanks! Yep, Murphy's here for the long haul.😁 I sold the two I had for sale back in June. They went to a great pet home.

I think it's great you are keeping both of them. You'll learn so much about which has better traits by keeping them both. When in doubt, just keep 'um all! That's what goat math is all about! 😆


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Such a pretty girl!


----------

